
Resource-based relative value scale - troydavis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource-based_relative_value_scale
======
troydavis
More in "The Compensation Game: Productivity by RVUs, Collections, and Gross
Charges": [https://www.pamedsoc.org/detail/article/Compensation-
Game](https://www.pamedsoc.org/detail/article/Compensation-Game)

It also explains how RVUs and the ratio of revenue:RVUs are often used to
calculate physicians' incentive-based compensation.

